# How does Burr Oak look?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking for intel from anyone that has been to Burr Oak recently. Do the coves have good lily pad cover yet? Any idea on surface water temps at the moment?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The shallow half of the lake has pads and weeds in the coves. From dock 2 to the dam has no pads to speak of.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Heading down in a week. Any idea the water temps?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Don't use a fish finder because it's cheating. Otherwise I would let you know.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Well with all this rain, what's the water color? And is the lake level up to any significant degree?


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Was there yesterday, fished 3.5 hrs for bass, I didn't get a bite. Water level was about normal, alittle stained, but yesterday and today we got a bunch of rain. So not sure what it looks like now. hope that helps alittle.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Cane, mind disclosing what presentations you were using? Crank baits, plastics, swim jigs, swim baits?


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Cane, mind disclosing what presentations you were using? Crank baits, plastics, swim jigs, swim baits?


Ranger, I was using cranks, plastics. I like using cranks, a little bit and have a thousand of them, but my passion is that bite on the bottom. Something about feeling a bass or any fish, pick up a bait from the bottom, that's where I spend most of my time around here. I'll drive over by Burr oak today and take a look, and let you know what it looks like.
Fri we got a lot of rain, hard down pours.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Drove over by Burr Oak today, water didn't look to bad. Stained, but not mud.
Buddy told me he caught 2 lm, one on 1/4 oz white double willow leaf blade, one on large rooster tail white. Water temp 73 degrees. Good luck


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, cane. Got back today. Got into a few in the 14-15" range on t-rig worm. Not as much luck on hard baits as I would have thought this time of year. Water was 71-72 degrees with about 2 feet of visibility. Weekend was largely overcast with off and on sprinkles. Saw them jumping all over. Just couldn't get them to bite in the numbers I was hoping.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Considering heading down Monday. Any reports on water temp, clarity, etc.?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Trying to decide whether to head down in 2-3 weeks or mid October. Targeting Fall pattern bass. Anyone have a report on water temperature and if bass are moving shallow yet?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

The links below show historical info and contact information for Tom Jenkins Dam. The contemporaneous data is for elevation and flow only, not temperature. Anyone know where temperature data might be stored? If not published has anyone ever called the district and asked for a reading? 

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Missions/Civil-Works/Recreation/Ohio/Tom-Jenkins-Dam/ 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/hoc/tje


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Water temps got up to 73 Sunday. Seems warm for this time in the calendar. Anyone have a read on what pattern the bass are in now? Any advice what to throw?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Was out there on Saturday. Didn't fish much. They water was fairly clear for there.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Water temps got up to 73 Sunday. Seems warm for this time in the calendar. Anyone have a read on what pattern the bass are in now? Any advice what to throw?


Ranger I fished it yesterday, caught 2 lmb #7 shadrap. Silver & blk. Bass we're 12in. But also caught a crappy that was 14.5 in. I fished the bottom with a couple different Venom soft plastics. Nothing. Talked with a guy in a yak he said the water has warmed up about 8 degrees from the preceding week. Yesterday I was getting 73.2 when I left at 2:00pm.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Was looking back at past post by myself and ranger, Oct of 2016 water was about the same as of today. Temp low 70's.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone going to be on the lake this weekend? Any pointers considering the late warming trend?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

About that time of year to make a trip to burr oak. Curious if anyone has a report on burr oak - clarity, water temp? What’s been working for bass? Thanks


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Top water time guys...buzz baits.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

TClark said:


> Top water time guys...buzz baits.


Thanks. Any idea if it has recently turned over or if that process occurred a while ago?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Forgot to ask if the docks were still in or if they’ve been pulled. Thanks


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

The guy who runs the boat rental at dock 1 told me they don't pull docks


----------



## Fishingrhino (Jan 4, 2020)

Went there in September went toward Damon from dock 1 just past swimming holes on left on right lost new st.Croix rod and lew baitcaster only couple of bites sick over it was gift think chatterbait way to go


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

What lol one to many


----------



## Fishingrhino (Jan 4, 2020)

Lol wish tight lines


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thinking about popping down. How does the lake look - clear/turbid, water temp, any reports worth mentioning? Thanks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thinking about popping down. How does the lake look - clear/turbid, water temp, any reports worth mentioning? Thanks


As of two days ago the water was very clear. Not many fishing. Mostly pontoon boats on the water.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is really late but, fished B.O. this passed Wednesday in the morning. Water was 86.6 at the trolling motor. 85 surface. For me fishing for Lm has been very slow. I have caught a few but all were less than 2 lbs. Water clarity was 4 ft. Good luck.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the report


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

yes, everything ive been hearing is its been slow, usually is when it gets hot. the catfishing has been on fire though LOL


----------

